# Porte-ouverte 🤬



## Marine35 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, à ce que je sache je ne fais pas de porte-ouverte le week-end ni jamais d’ailleurs ! J’ai halluciné samedi vers 11h30 quand mon chien s’est mis à aboyer. J’ai jeté un coup d’œil à la fenêtre et là je vois une dame avec une petite fille descendre mon allée ! Je sors et là elle me demande si je suis bien Marine la nounou car elle a eu mon adresse au rpe ! Je lui ai répondu que j’étais assistante maternelle agréée, que j’étais en repos vu que c’était le week-end et que c’était une propriété privée. Elle m’a répondu qu’elle voulait voir. Je lui ai demandé son adresse pour aller voir aussi chez elle à l’occasion. J’étais vraiment énervée de ce manque de respect et de considération que je l’ai envoyé sur les roses bien sèchement ! Elle m’a même demandé de tenir mon chien qui aboyait ! Ben oui lui était tout content de cette visite 😂 Je lui ai dit qu’il fallait appeler, envoyer un sms ou un mail pour prendre éventuellement un rendez-vous. Là elle me demande quand est-ce qu’elle peut revenir et évidemment j’ai répondu jamais 👎


----------



## Emily (27 Novembre 2022)

Hallucinant 😔
Quel manque de respect venant de cette dame !


----------



## Marine35 (27 Novembre 2022)

Vu comment je l’ai reçue j’espère au moins qu’elle prendra la peine de contacter les collègues avant de débarquer chez elles sans y être invitée


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Marine …. FERMER SON PORTLLON le week-end

Je ferme aussitôt mon portillon dès le dernier parti. Une fois, j’ai eu un papa qui était venu vers 19h un vendredi, pensant que son fils était encore chez moi, sa femme ne répondent pas au téléphone

Heureusement mon portillon fermé et donc m’a appelé. Je lui ai répondu au téléphone.

Y penser 😅


----------



## Chouchou301 (27 Novembre 2022)

(mode humour : c'est peut-être la femme du facteur) ;-)

Ok je sors --->


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Ne répondant pas


----------



## Petuche (27 Novembre 2022)

Manque d'éducation totale, personne sans le moindre scrupule. ''Tiens c'est dimanche on va déranger la 'nounou à côté voir comment c'est...'' Et eux si les employeurs venaient les enquiquiner le week-end. ..Tu as bien fait de la renvoyer bouler 😁


----------



## kikine (27 Novembre 2022)

décidément 3ème cas en 2 semaines... nan mais sans déconner les gens n'ont ni respect ni bon sens????


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

J’ai une collègue qui avait eu ça également et une autre fois le RDV pris mais était venue + tôt.

Elle lui avait dit que ce n’était même pas la peine de faire l’entretien car manque de respect


----------



## bidulle (27 Novembre 2022)

(( Elle m’a même demandé de tenir mon chien qui aboyait ((

@Marine35 d'abord le chien il est chez lui donc s'il a envie d'aboyer et bien il aboie non mais quel manque de respect ses nouveaux pe !!!!


----------



## Capri95 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐 
J'ai bien peur que cela ne soit que le début.. les gens marchent sur la tête ces temps ci..


----------



## Griselda (27 Novembre 2022)

C'est peut être la Femme du Facteur? OK, je sors...


----------



## Caro35 (27 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda déjà faite par @Chouchou301
Vous êtes connectées 😂


----------



## nanny mcfee (28 Novembre 2022)

c'est hallucinant de débarquer sans rdv


----------



## Marine35 (28 Novembre 2022)

Le facteur n’a pas de femme, il préfère les hommes 😉


----------



## zabeth 1 (28 Novembre 2022)

C'est la rançon du succès !!! Vous êtes trop bien !!! 
Mais les gens se croient où ? 
Et si votre chien avait attaqué cette dame, elle aurait trouvé le moyen de porter plainte contre vous car "chien méchant" !

J'avoue que le week end je ne ferme pas systématiquement mon portail dans la journée, mais je n'ai pas encore eu de gens qui débarquaient comme ça. J'ai un interphone, peut être que ça les dissuade...


----------



## Marine35 (28 Novembre 2022)

@zabeth 1 je n’ai pas un chien de garde, il donne juste l’alerte et là il aboyait car il était tout content de voir la petite fille 😂. Mes portillons ( j’ai 2 accès) ne se ferment pas à clé et ça ne serait pas pratique au quotidien de verrouiller/déverrouiller. La dame avec sa petite n’a pas eu l’occasion d’aller bien loin ( merci mon chien), elles sont restées en haut de l’allée 😂


----------



## zabeth 1 (28 Novembre 2022)

@Marine35
Heureusement que votre chien est gentil et a signalé l'arrivée inattendue de cette dame et sa fille, mais on voit tellement de tout ...
En effet, vous pouvez lui dire merci (à votre chien !!)
J'espère que vous n'aurez pas d'autre désagrément....Bonne soirée !


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Zabeth1 sans mon chien cette dame sonnait ou frappait à ma porte car je ne l’aurais pas vue arrivée car j’étais occupée. Voilà il y a des personnes malpolies, sans gêne, pas de savoir vivre et qui ont peu de considération pour les autres et qui ne réfléchissent pas beaucoup


----------



## Kipulkai (30 Novembre 2022)

Chez moi c est récurent ce genre de personnes qui se croient tout permis 😡 bon plutôt la semaine que le week-end mais quand même 
Je laisse mon portail ouvert la journée car je fait plusieurs aller retours dans la journée avec la voiture donc je ne vais pas m amuser à ouvrir et fermer à chaque fois j ai déjà bien assez de manipulations à installer tous les petits dedans à chaque trajet. 
Du coup les démarcheurs et autres importuns ne manquent pas 😡 ils se foutent complètement de rentrer dans une propriété privée sans autorisation 
Bien souvent à l heure des repas des enfants en plus… je peux vous dire qu ils sont bien reçus 😏


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

Alors *HEUREUSEMENT que j’ai mon portail de fermé à clé, *j’ai eu une maman qui m’appelle et mon phone me dit « *appel inconnu *» donc j’ai failli ne pas répondre d’ailleurs, mais comme il y a une nouvelle puer, je préfère malgré tout répondre ... on ne sait jamais 

Donc je réponds et ... une ancienne PE venue me faire un coucou (heu ... il y a 4 ans quand même et ce n'était pas les supers amours de mon côté du moins)   ... elle passait dans le coin ... au moment du repas ... donc je lui ai répondu au téléphone ... tout en continuant à surveiller les enfants au repas ! 

Bah pour une fois j’ai écouté mein @GénéralMétal1988 ... ne pas recevoir pendant les heures de boulot 😁😅
Sauf ma fifille ..  n’est-ce-pas @angèle1982 🙌😂


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

Depuis que j’ai mon chien j’ai échappé à une visite de témoins de Jéhovah 😂 il leur a fait peur avec ses aboiements ( pourtant il était encore un chiot). Nous étions sur la terrasse avec les petits et ils n’ont pas osé descendre jusqu’à la maison. Ils ont laissé un prospectus dans la bal 😂 Sinon l’accès à ma maison et le fait qu’elle ne soit pas très visible de la rue je n’ai aucun démarcheur et ça c’est top ! Ce midi c’était pas le facteur ( le neuneu sans gêne et commère qui souffre de vertige et se tape toute l’allée à descendre au lieu de couper par l’escalier ) mais une remplaçante pas plus fute-fute on dirait, elle n’arrivait pas à ouvrir le portillon et en plus mon chien lui aboyait dessus. J’ai appelé mon mari pour qu’il aille à son secours car c’était lui qui attendait une tronçonneuse.


----------



## nounou ohana (30 Novembre 2022)

tant que la dite tronconneuse ne sert pas à faire disparaître les indélicats çà devrait bien se passer.
En tout cas désolée mais j'ai bien rigolé en vous lisant les filles


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

nounou ohana ne me donne pas des idées 😂


----------



## nounou ohana (30 Novembre 2022)

je fais bcp de conserves de viandes maison..je sais faire disparaitre un corps s'il le faut.... 
ok je sors


----------

